# Auto-Shutdown und ähnliches



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab am Rechner von meiner Ma in letzter Zeit einige Probleme, die ich mir selber nicht mehr erklären kann...

Zuerst einmal sei gesagt, dass ich durchaus reichlich Ahnung von den Dingern habe, bin also kein reiner Hobby-Bastler oder nen Anfänger oder so 

Das Problem ist, dass der Rechner sich während des Betriebs automatisch abschaltet, OHNE runterzufahren, einfach aus (schwarzes Bild) und neu bootet...
Seltener ist zwischendurch auch mal der Bluescreen zu sehn...
Und so langsam hängt sich das Teil auch immer öfter auf... 

Nen Software fehler schließe ich aus und nen Virus kann es auch nicht sein, denn auf dem Rechner is die Kaspersky Internet Suite 7 als gekaufte und lizensierte Version...

Hab auch schon diverse BIOS-Einstellungen geprüft... CPU hatte ich übertaktet, aber auch schon wieder runtergeschraubt, daran liegt es also auch wohl kaum...
Die meisten Teile darin sind neu... Und irgendwelche Fehler beim einbauen von Komponenten wage ich wegen meiner Kenntnisse auszuschließen...

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen wonach ich noch schauen könnte?

PS: Systemprotokoll sagt auch nichts...


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Dezember 2007)

Hast du mal die Temperatur von CPU, GPU und RAM überprüft ?
Es kann eventuell auch sein (kann, muss aber nicht) dass die CPU durch das übertakten eventuell schon einen leichten Schaden hat.


----------



## fluessig (7. Dezember 2007)

Probier mal mit einer Live Linux CD den Rechner ein wenig auszulasten - eine viertel Stunde surfen und dabei verschiedene Dinge machen. Wenn er abstürzt weisst du dass an der Hardware liegen muss.

Manchmal kommt es beim übertakten auch vor dass du dauerhaften Schaden in Windows anrichten kannst - kommt immer drauf an wie hart an der Grenze das System lief.


----------



## Laudian (8. Dezember 2007)

Klingt primaer nach nem Waermeproblem.

Entweder wie schon gesagt, du versuchst mal mit ner Linux-Live-CD das System Stueck fuer Stueck weiter zu belasten ...

2. Moeglichkeit die Temperatur zu testen ist mbm ... http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/m/w/de0AMW-wc.html ein programm mit dem du in echtzeit die termischen Daten der Hardware bekommst. Verfolg das mal. Vllt laesst sich so zumindest feststellen, dass es and er Temperatur liegt, oder auch ausschliessen ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Dezember 2007)

Also es liegt erstmal zweifelsfrei ein Hardwareproblem vor. Um herrauszufinden welches gehst du folgendermaßen vor: Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen -> Den Haken bei "automatisch Neustart durchführen" entfernen.
Nun sollte dein PC nicht mehr einfach neustarten sondern dir den Bluescreen mal eine längere Zeit zum lesen geben. Also abwarten und bem nächsten mal den gesamten Nicht-Standardtext hier rein posten. Da können wir dir auch sagen woran es liegt.
Anmerken möchte ich, dass bei Temperaturproblemen der Shutdown vom Bios initialisiert wird also von Windows kein Bluescreen kommt. Was es sein könnte wäre ein kaputter Ram-Riegel oder ein fehlerhafter Treiber.

PS.: Softwarefehler und Viren sind nicht auszuschließen nur weil du Kaspersky hast sondern eher, weil Bluescreens immer mit der Hardware zu tun haben. D.h. maximal nen Treiber, der von einer Software mies beeinflusst wird. Nur das tun die meisten Viren nicht.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (8. Dezember 2007)

Der Bluescreen taucht ja nur zwischendurch auf...
Es kommt öfters dazu, dass sich der Rechner komplett abschlatet und rebootet ohne Vorwarnung...

Die Temperatur hab ich beim takten im Auge gehabt... Hab darauf geachtet, dass der unter 50°C bleibt... Isn AMD Duron mit 1,6Ghz... Hatte den auf 1,86Ghz getaktet, da er auf 2Ghz garnicht mehr booten wollte ^^

Ich prüfe trotzdem ebend die Temperatur angaben noch mit dem Prog, das oben genannt wurde und schau auch mit Everest noch nach...

Systemstabilitätstest mit Everest (Ultimate Version  )...
Bei dem Test werden CPU und RAM vollausgelastet...
Die Temperatur der CPU liegt bei 48°C Und die des Boards bei 35°C...

Ich hatte beim takten die Temperatur im BIOS geprüft und da sah alles gut aus... 

Wird also höchstwahrscheinlich der CPU zu heiß geworden sein...
Reicht evtl ne stärkere Lüftung oder muss der CPU unbedingt ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ein und das gleiche Phänomen und so zu sagen ein "Feature" von XP, dass es rebootet statt den Bluescreen zu zeigen 
Also mach einfach das was ich gesagt hab.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (8. Dezember 2007)

XP!? Willst du mich ärgern?
Ich benutze kein XP^^ Bin Freund vom 2k 

Hab die Temperaturen mit beiden Progs geprüft und lass den Systemstabilitätstest vom Everest nochmal etwas länger laufen grade...
Die Temperaturen sind nicht wirklich kritisch, aber eindeutig zu hoch...
CPU 50°C
Board 36°C

An der Kühlrippe vom CPU verbrenn ich mir die Finger, sowie auch am RAM und an der Rippe der GraKa... Ich will behaupten, dass der zuwenig Luft bekommt... ^^

Ich entstaube das Teil mal wieder und werd mich dann um ne neue CPU sowie ne bessere Kühlung des Ganzen bemühen... Dann müsste es wieder recht gut en^^ Wenn nicht, seht ihr mich hier wieder :lol:


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Dezember 2007)

Unter 2000 müsste es den auch schon gegeben haben. Du könntest mal nachschaun statt mir dauernd zu sagen, dass ich falsch liege


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (10. Dezember 2007)

Gehäuse wurde gewechselt und so für mehr Luft gesorgt...
Seit dem sind die Probs weitestgehend weg...

Zwischen durch gabs nen Bluescreen Problem, wo stand "UNACCESSABLE_BOOT_DEVICE" , aber das hab ich mit ner Reperatur install vom BS behoben...

Sonst bisher nix mehr... Wenn wieder was passiert gibts Meldung!


----------

